

Ask HN: How do you interact with HN? - JoelMcCracken

Hacker News is a challenge for me. Using it regularly is <i>tremendously</i> valuable, but very time consuming as well.<p>So, do you interact with HN by regularly checking it for updates, or have you built some other system to interact with it?
======
spiralganglion
I check it passively throughout the day, from the web (no reader or system of
any sort). It's a bit of a time vampire, but I have a lot of free time —
probably one of the lucky few here who do.

------
mrlase
I pull up HN every few hours on the weekends, check the front page, ask, and
new. Usually during the week it gets checked when I have a bit of down time
between things I'm doing (Android of course makes this easy). I also idle on
IRC, popping in every now and then throughout the day to see if there's
anything interesting being discussed.

